# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  شرایط ترمیم معدل

## konkur100

*سلام دوستان
من معدل پایینی دارم و میخوام در ترمیم معدل آموزش و پرورش شرکت کنم . الان دقیقا باید کجا برم و اقدام کنم برای این کار ؟ کجا ثبت نام کنم ؟ مدارک چی میخوان ؟ راستی من دانشجو هستم و میخوام برای کنکور 95 بخونم . مشکلی دارم آیا برای شرکت در ترمیم معدل ؟؟؟؟؟
ممنون*

----------


## amin 1994

> *سلام دوستان
> من معدل پایینی دارم و میخوام در ترمیم معدل آموزش و پرورش شرکت کنم . الان دقیقا باید کجا برم و اقدام کنم برای این کار ؟ کجا ثبت نام کنم ؟ مدارک چی میخوان ؟ راستی من دانشجو هستم و میخوام برای کنکور 95 بخونم . مشکلی دارم آیا برای شرکت در ترمیم معدل ؟؟؟؟؟
> ممنون*


دوست عزیز تنها چیزی که الان معلومه اینه که ثبت نامش از دی شرو میشه

----------


## mpaarshin

> دوست عزیز تنها چیزی که الان معلومه اینه که ثبت نامش از دی شرو میشه


از کجا میدونی؟

----------


## amin 1994

> از کجا میدونی؟


من مشاوری دارم که این کارا با اونه اون تو همایش گفت مستقیم همه کتابام از تهران برام گرفته 

و آزمون هم مستقیم ثبت نام کرده همه بچه های موسسمون با همیم

----------


## amin 1994

امتحان نهایی فارغا تو خرداد برگزار میشه هم زمان با سومی ها

برامون دبیر هم میگیره نیمه خصوصی تا معدلمون بره بالا خخ

----------


## konkur100

> امتحان نهایی فارغا تو خرداد برگزار میشه هم زمان با سومی ها
> 
> برامون دبیر هم میگیره نیمه خصوصی تا معدلمون بره بالا خخ


دوست عزیز میشه کامل تر توضیح بدین ؟؟

----------


## amin 1994

> دوست عزیز میشه کامل تر توضیح بدین ؟؟


ببین عزیزم منم خیلی نمیدونم مشاورمون گفته شما فقط به درستون فکر کنید وخوندن باقی کارا با من 

هر زمان بهمون چیز دیگه گفت میام این جا ومیگم داداشی

----------


## konkur100

> ببین عزیزم منم خیلی نمیدونم مشاورمون گفته شما فقط به درستون فکر کنید وخوندن باقی کارا با من 
> 
> هر زمان بهمون چیز دیگه گفت میام این جا ومیگم داداشی


عرض کردم شرایط من فرق داره . من دانشجو هستم . کسی دقیق از شرایط و اینکه کجا باید ثبت نام اولیه انجام داد خبری نداره ؟؟

----------


## amin 1994

> عرض کردم شرایط من فرق داره . من دانشجو هستم . کسی دقیق از شرایط و اینکه کجا باید ثبت نام اولیه انجام داد خبری نداره ؟؟


اگه غیر روزانه ای با فارغ معمولی فرق نمیکنه شرایطتت

----------


## konkur100

> اگه غیر روزانه ای با فارغ معمولی فرق نمیکنه شرایطتت


ازتون خواهشمندم که کامل تر و واضح توضیح بدین . من متوجه نشدم ! . من دانشجوی روزانه نیستم

----------


## shaahin

> ازتون خواهشمندم که کامل تر و واضح توضیح بدین . من متوجه نشدم ! . من دانشجوی روزانه نیستم


از اونجایی که دانشجوی غیر روزانه هستید فکر نکنم مشکلی وجود داشته باشه ، بعدم این که طرح ترمیم برای افرادی هست که دیپلم خودشون رو از سال 84 به بعد گرفته باشن پس ببین جزو این دسته باشی ، از همه مهم ترم این که این طرح هنوز آیین نامه اجراییش تدوین و ابلاغ نشده و باید مثل همه صبر کنید تا معلوم بشه میخوان چیکار کنن خیر سرشون ، هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست...

----------


## mahdi100

> اگه غیر روزانه ای با فارغ معمولی فرق نمیکنه شرایطتت


سلام عزیز
از مشاوراتون بپرسید که اون هایی که الان پیش دانشگاهی میخونند اون ها هم میتونند امتحان بدند

----------


## konkur100

> از اونجایی که دانشجوی غیر روزانه هستید فکر نکنم مشکلی وجود داشته باشه ، بعدم این که طرح ترمیم برای افرادی هست که دیپلم خودشون رو از سال 84 به بعد گرفته باشن پس ببین جزو این دسته باشی ، از همه مهم ترم این که این طرح هنوز آیین نامه اجراییش تدوین و ابلاغ نشده و باید مثل همه صبر کنید تا معلوم بشه میخوان چیکار کنن خیر سرشون ، هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست...


ولی سایت آموزش عالی زده این طرح تایید شده . نمیدونید که کجا و کی باید ثبت نام کرد ؟؟

----------


## shaahin

> ولی سایت آموزش عالی زده این طرح تایید شده . نمیدونید که کجا و کی باید ثبت نام کرد ؟؟


بله این طرح پس از امضای رئیس جمهور به صورت رسمی تایید شد ولی برای اجرا نیاز به تدوین و ابلاغ آیین نامه اجرایی داره که باید توسط آموزش و پرورش انجام بشه که هنوز نشده و معلوم هم نیست کی میشه ، فقط باید پیگیر بود و منتظر موند...

----------


## GHZO7

چرا؟

----------


## konkur100

> چرا؟


چی چرا دوست عزیز ؟

----------


## GHZO7

جوابمو گرفتم ممنون

----------


## GHZO7

> چی چرا دوست عزیز ؟


جوابمو گرفتم ممنون

----------


## amin 1994

> سلام عزیز
> از مشاوراتون بپرسید که اون هایی که الان پیش دانشگاهی میخونند اون ها هم میتونند امتحان بدند


چشم میپرسم ولی فکر میکنم بخش نامش اینه که هر کسی که کنکوری 95 اعم از فارغ التحصیل یا دانش آموز پیش میتونه

----------


## DR Matrix

من همین امروز صبح زنگیدم به معاونت آموزش و پرورش سازمان سنجش گفتن که هنوز هیچ بخشنامه ای نیومده ه ه ه

----------


## Egotist

> من همین امروز صبح زنگیدم به معاونت آموزش و پرورش سازمان سنجش گفتن که هنوز هیچ بخشنامه ای نیومده ه ه ه



فعلا قرار نی بیادد د د د

----------


## aghakhani110

دوستان به نظرتان چیکار کنم الان برم واسه دی ماه بخونم یا برم سراغ  کنکورم....آخه معدلم 13.41 بوده خواهشااا شما که تو شهر میشینید از وزیر  بپرسید بگید.....خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید الان 8سال هستش دارم کنکور میدممممخدایا کمککککککککککککککککککککککک  ککککککککککککککک

----------

